# Skinny Water Reds Report



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Once again after a long night of staying up too late I found myself drawn to the East Flats area of CC Bay. This is a nice stand by spot for early summer stalking of the pink one that lurks the 8" clear waters. My friend Aaron and I decide to begin with a blind cast session with tops till the sun comes up. We had one or two nice keeper sized fish by about 7:00. Once the sun peeked through the grey clouds I moved us to the old stand by shoreline and sure enough they were there again. We casted to a few with crankbaits and crabs and no one was hungry. We glided that shoreline for a quarter mile or so and ran out of fish, bites, and water. Stumped why our bite went dry, I decided to pole a shore line that has quite a bit of boat traffic. It being slow, I figured we had nothing to lose. Once again we saw a few nice blue tailed torpedoes but they were putting the sneak on us by being so still that we were spooking them before we could spot. Puzzled, and only four fish caught, we decided to call it a good day and head in early about 9:00 to start breakfast and rekindle the beer flame from the night before. Low and behold the story does not end. Boat battery is dead as a door nail. Keep in mind we are not exactly were most boats can get to us to help. After tearing the Yamaha apart trying to find a pull string, we decided use a stringer hoping it would work. Luckily first pull it fires up and we head in. I have never had to pull start an engine but it can get real hard with no rope the correct size in the boat or motor. Attached is Aaron Krause with a nice 20" red caught and released, on mud and grass, shallow water.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

What kind of boat is that?

I see that it says 'Phantom', just curious..

I'd like to see a full sized pic if you have one.

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

*Boat Pic*

This is a 2000 Back Country Phantom. It is now manufactured by Ranger Boats. It weighs 650lbs. Poles nicely. Little bit of hull slap. Will do 38mph with a 70 Yamaha. Run in spit pretty much. It's a sweet little boat I love it.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Nice report. I'm addictated to sightfishing as well. Ranger has just come out with their new 168 Phantom and it looks fairly similar to your boat and weights the same. What is your boats poleable draft with two men on board?


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Sight Cast,

here's the reason I asked:

http://www.bateau2.com

There is a 'home made' boat that is called the Phantom 15, 16, or 18. They are florida style flats boats, similar to yours. I noticed yours said Phantom on the side, and was curious if that's what it was. They can be built in the $2000.00-$3000.00 range....not bad! They are also fairly simple...

I was considering building one...but will probably wait until college is done, and I have a more permanent home (instead of renting and moving every year). Until then, the Blue Wave will have to do...

Good looking boat!

Shawn


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Skinny, It is pretty much the same boat as the Ranger 168 Phantom. It is the same mold. Ranger bought it and the Ghost from Back Country. The new one is just updated with nice latches, compartments, a little differnent in the chines for less hull slap. All in all it weighs the same, poles the same, and looks the same. I think the poling platform on the new oneslook stupid but is supposed to transfer more weight to the front. I can pole it with someone on the front, ice chest of drinks and snacks, 10 or 15 gal of fuel, in about 6" give or take a couple of inches. I've never really measured it. I measured it this weekend and I was in water just above the foot end of my push pole. So my guess is 6". Put it this way, I have been in water and seen half of red's back sticking out of the water sliding. I like the boat alot. A friend of mine is a Maverick team member and I can ple just as shallow as him. I even think I can get up shallower than him since I have jack plate and he does not. My boat will get up in anything as long as it is floating with the load inside. I have been contemplating test driving Hell's Bay and Maverick for a possible upgrade in the near future. I get so many head turns and compliments on the boat that it is hard to go spend almost 30K on the above mentioned. The boat amazes me every time I take it out. I call it my water go-cart. It handles like it is on rails. Laters.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I'm in the process of evaluating poling skiffs. The Hell's Bay 17.8 professional is really nice but its very expensive. Next week I'm flying to FL to demo ranger's new phantom. If you'd like, I'll give you my thoughts when I get back.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Yea, let me know. I probably would not buy one just cuz I already have it. Where are you from? Have you considered Maverick? The Ranger runs about 25K in Florida if I am not mistaken.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I live in Houston. 

The Maverick HPX-t was on the short list but has been removed. I have talked with alot of current and previous owners that have had issues with their boats. Stress cracks, taking on water that during launching that couldn't be bilged out, ect. Plus there have been alot of FL guides that have made the transition from HPX-t's to hells bays. I have talked to several of them and they are glad they have changed. They say you can't even compare the two. Plus, after riding and fishing in the HPX-t, I believe the draft is overstated....5-6" is reported but my experience is closer 7" than 6" with two men on board and the weight evenly distributed.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

I can assure you that the Maverick will float as shallow and pole easier than the Ranger. I have ran both. But the cracks and stuff I have not heard of. Good thing you say that. I would like to find a pristine condition HB. I hear they ride like a caddy in chop. Never been in one. I cannot bring myself to pay the price for a new one though. There was a guy in Corpus that had an 02' 178 Pro that was immaculate that I should have bought. It was 24K. There is a bad arse one in the Carolinas right now on Boat Trader. I think it is an 03' 178 Pro. I think they are asking 25K. It looks swweeet.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I have the 25 foot model of the Jones Brothers Bateau boat. It's a solid boat. Check out the link to their web site.

http://www.jonesbrothersmarine.com/jbm_bateau.htm


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Thats a big arse boat. Does it float shallow?


----------

